# Best Pub in South West?



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

I obviously vote for the infamous Bell in Bath..real ales and ciders, real hippies, dogs, kids, papers, a real fire, lovely beer garden, real music..it's like real man...
Second-the Farm in St Werburgs, Bristol-again, hippies, nice cheesy chips, good music, lovely lawn and near a city farm  
Third..Tuckers grave nrish to Frome, Shepton mallet..Middle of no-where, no bar, just casks and even self-service,beams, history, a fire, nice people, no alcopops, no advertising, no piped music-stepping back in time and you can buy eggs from a basket


----------



## pianistenvy (Apr 6, 2006)

The Two Trees in Plymouth


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> The Two Trees in Plymouth


Whats it like then?


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> The Two Trees in Plymouth


No way!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Can people stop being so obtuse  
TELL ME ABOUT THE TWO TREEs!
i am bored, i am not at work, i am not doing the work I am meant to be doing-I need to be entertained and i need to know about the pros and cons of The Two Trees rather than do anything constructive or even get dressed...And Wales are  winning and I thought this thread would be a right go-er


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

It's just a regular pub on union street.  Nothing special in my mind.  I haven't been there for around ten years though, so it may have changed.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> real ales and ciders, real hippies, dogs, kids, papers, a real fire, lovely beer garden, real music..it's like real man...


You forgot to mention the _real_ly expensive prices now ian is using to prop up his crappy electric bycycle business.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

The Chelsea! 
_(Easton, Bristol)_ 

 The Bell!
_(Stokes Croft, Bristol)_

er...

 The Pitcher & Piano!
_(down by the waterfront, Bristol)_


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention the _real_ly expensive prices now ian is using to prop up his crappy electric bycycle business.


It has gone up a bit, has to be said   Noticing in retrospect even more as currently in Fleetwood where you can get a double g and t for 2 quid or so in most pubs and change from a fiver for two pints


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> The Chelsea!
> _(Easton, Bristol)_
> 
> The Bell!
> ...


Not sure about the third option


----------



## nightowl (Apr 6, 2006)

would usually have gone for plume of feathers in princetown. wasn't too impressed first time i visited it after new owners took over though. roast dinner was some poncy arranged pile of stuff in the middle of a dish and they had cut the plume special (massive plateful of meat with eggs, mushrooms, etc, etc) from their menu.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 6, 2006)

I like the bell in bath, also like the star inn, just up the road from the bell, and the st james wine vaults - that's my regular when i'm in bath as it's near my folks house...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

nightowl said:
			
		

> would usually have gone for plume of feathers in princetown. wasn't too impressed first time i visited it after new owners took over though. roast dinner was some poncy arranged pile of stuff in the middle of a dish and they had cut the plume special (massive plateful of meat with eggs, mushrooms, etc, etc) from their menu.


You might like to try The Lock Inn in Bradford Upon Avon, another fave then   Huuuge eight item fryups, veggie or not by the side of a canal for a fiver   There's a nice fat cat, all the papers, real ale and cider and you can eat in a narrowboat or a gazebo


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> I like the bell in bath, also like the star inn, just up the road from the bell, and the st james wine vaults - that's my regular when i'm in bath as it's near my folks house...


Tis very nice in there   Went to Farmhouse for first time recently and tried the legendary Black rat cider. I can't remember the evening  Oh and happy birthday


----------



## Miscellaneous (Apr 6, 2006)

I can only vouch for my local pub, as I havn't been in another pub here.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

Chequers in bath did the best roast until it changed hands 
Now I can never decide where to go on a sunday.




			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> I like the bell in bath, also like the star inn, just up the road from the bell, and the st james wine vaults - that's my regular when i'm in bath as it's near my folks house...


I used to work there


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Tis very nice in there   Went to Farmhouse for first time recently and tried the legendary Black rat cider. I can't remember the evening  Oh and happy birthday


I like the farmhouse, it's pretty much my local.  Free jazz (nice) and cheap decent beer too.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Apr 6, 2006)

The Hourglass, Exeter. First time I've had a proper 'local' - it's pretty much equidistant (sp?!) between my house and my work place (which is only a 5 min walk in itself   )

Small, higgeldy piggeldy, great selection of wine and spirits, couple of real ales, super friendly nice bar staff. The punters are a great mix too - there's one seat that has a 'reserved' plaque above it for an old boy who's in every evening and who'll chase out anyone who sits there. Although the speed it takes him to get from the door to the seat you'll still have time to finish your pint. And, of course, the food is fucking fantastic. In London it would be a gastropub extraordinaire. Even their bar snacks rock - and their chips are sublime - come with homemade ketchup if you ask nicely   All in all has absolutely everything I could possibly want from a local. It's fucking great.

Only downer with The Hourglass is no outside space which is why, in summer it's worth the trek to the Double Locks. Lots of local ales and ciders and a HUGE outside space on the river bank - absolutely fab place to while away a hot summers afternoon.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Chequers in bath did the best roast until it changed hands
> Now I can never decide where to go on a sunday.
> 
> 
> I used to work there


They were lovely roasts    The Pig n fiddle (kiddyfiddler) does imo the nicest best value pub food in Bath..nice roasts but only in winter..and the ram in widcombe is cheap n cheerful but only does fryups on weekend..good fryups tho'


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> The Hourglass, Exeter. First time I've had a proper 'local' - it's pretty much equidistant (sp?!) between my house and my work place (which is only a 5 min walk in itself   )
> 
> Small, higgeldy piggeldy, great selection of wine and spirits, couple of real ales, super friendly nice bar staff. The punters are a great mix too - there's one seat that has a 'reserved' plaque above it for an old boy who's in every evening and who'll chase out anyone who sits there. Although the speed it takes him to get from the door to the seat you'll still have time to finish your pint. And, of course, the food is fucking fantastic. In London it would be a gastropub extraordinaire. Even their bar snacks rock - and their chips are sublime - come with homemade ketchup if you ask nicely   All in all has absolutely everything I could possibly want from a local. It's fucking great.
> 
> Only downer with The Hourglass is no outside space which is why, in summer it's worth the trek to the Double Locks. Lots of local ales and ciders and a HUGE outside space on the river bank - absolutely fab place to while away a hot summers afternoon.


cheeers for the tip-will check it out next time i seeing my folks nr tiverton...What are the prices like? I normally go to cavern club when back in town but feel old there now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2006)

Blue Anchor in Helston, now that its got a new landlord, the Spingo is absolutely lovely, there will be food again when the kitchen refit is complete, there's a beer garden opened up out back for summer supping as well as a bar in the refurbished skittle alley, and all the old characters still drink in there. Top drawer.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

This thread's made me realise that not only do I not go to many pubs nowadays, but that I hardly even drink at all!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> cheeers for the tip-will check it out next time i seeing my folks nr tiverton...What are the prices like? I normally go to cavern club when back in town but feel old there now



Beer & cider average. Wine is better value by the bottle than by the glass - but some bottles go up to about £60! You can get some really good stuff for £15 and under. Bar snacks are really good value - you can fill up on bread, olives and chips for around £5-6. Main courses between £10-15. 

It's right above the Quay at the top of Colleton Hill. Or just off Topsham Road on Melbourne Street if you're coming from the centre of town. 

Word of warning: got there 5 mins after opening last saturday and half the tables were already full! 

Word of warning 2: it does occupy a different space/time continuem where 'a quick drink in The Hourglass' will suddenly turn into 'last orders please!'


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 6, 2006)

no one will know any of these so it's up to me to big them up

the kings arms stockland- lovely village, picturesque pub and  great food . 

The fountain head, branscome - not as well knopwn as the masons arms in the same village but it's loveley nonetheless. it doesn't get the tourist numbers that the masons sometimes does and is all the better for it. traditional country pub with proper beer and large portions of food

lamb and flag, blagdon hill. it's got an execllent garden


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2006)

> Blue Anchor in Helston... and all the old characters still drink in there.


There's certainly one 'old character' who still drinks there. We miss you tobes


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> This thread's made me realise that not only do I not go to many pubs nowadays, but that I hardly even drink at all!



Just rectified that.   

In here:




			
				Sunspots said:
			
		

> The Chelsea!
> _(Easton, Bristol)_



*hic*


----------



## astral (Apr 6, 2006)

I quite like the Bristol Flyer on Gloucester Road now that it's been done up and the same with Robin Hood's Retreat.  But that's just because I'm lazy and they're round the corner.  I like the Mud Docks too


----------



## strung out (Apr 9, 2006)

I quite like The Crown on St Nicks market. Just been bought out and done up as well. Looks pretty nice now that its actually clean.


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 11, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> I quite like the Bristol Flyer on Gloucester Road now that it's been done up and the same with Robin Hood's Retreat.  But that's just because I'm lazy and they're round the corner.  I like the Mud Docks too





I quite like the Flyer now its been done up although I do mis the grumpy old men that stank of piss when it was a Goose pub. 
The Prince of Wales on Gloucester Rd,
The Pipe and Slippers is worth a visit on Cheltenham Rd,
There's the Hare on the Hill in Kingsdown, 
The Duke of York / Victoria in St. Werburghs (actually most of the pubs in the 'Burghs are great),
The Cadbury / Star (and Garter) / Beaufort in Montpelier
The Prince of Wales on Ashely Rd in St.Pauls/St.Agnes

When's the next Bristol Urban meet-up as I've yet to meet some of you guys'n'gals on this board?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> The Prince of Wales on Gloucester Rd,
> 
> The Duke of York / Victoria in St. Werburghs
> 
> The Cadbury / Star (and Garter) / Beaufort in Montpelier



Woo.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

The Hatchet should really get a mention for being the oldest pub in Bristol and generally not selling out/keeping their prices reasonably cheap/not going all trendy etc


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> The Hatchet should really get a mention for being the oldest pub in Bristol and generally not selling out/keeping their prices reasonably cheap/not going all trendy etc



It's usually full of goths though...


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> It's usually full of goths though...


goths and skaters *spits*

*pretends not to be one of them annoying skater types*
*pretends to actually be able to skate*

*pretends not to be one of those annoying skater types who can't actually skate at all, just pretend that they can in order to look cool*


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> goths and skaters *spits*
> 
> *pretends not to be one of them annoying skater types*
> *pretends to actually be able to skate*
> ...



Nah, I don't mind The Hatchet really.  At least you know you probably won't get your head kicked in in there for wearing the wrong label shirt or whatever.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Nah, I don't mind The Hatchet really.  At least you know you probably won't get your head kicked in in there for wearing the wrong label shirt or whatever.


I quite like it for being a half decent pub where goths, skaters and trendy people can all co-exist in a kind of pseudo futuristic paradise of love and acceptance... or something


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Highbury Vaults has always been a favourite. Lovely outside bit with gas lamps and lots of plants.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

The Penny Farthing on whiteladies road is usually a nice place to start a night out if you're planning on going somewhere a bit more central later


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I quite like it for being a half decent pub where goths, skaters and trendy people can all co-exist in a kind of pseudo futuristic paradise of love and acceptance... or something



Fuck that hippy shit!...   

...-I only go there 'cos they've got table football.


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Fuck that hippy shit!...
> 
> ...-I only go there 'cos they've got table football.


and a pool table for 50p, thats always a good 'un


----------



## marty21 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> Highbury Vaults has always been a favourite. Lovely outside bit with gas lamps and lots of plants.



i went there a few times years ago when i had a few mates who lived near by, liked it


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> The Pipe and Slippers is worth a visit on Cheltenham Rd,



Not worth going a second time though.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Apr 13, 2006)

I worked, for my sins and carnal gratification, in The Assembly Inn, Bath, for five years betwix 98-2003 and it was my fav despite being cheap and nasty and full of students, old men and football twats. It's recently changed hands and is now full of the local rude boys, dealers and smack addicts in the toilets.   

I rediscovered The Star Inn in Bath which literally hasn't changed inside since the 20's. Good Ale, no daylight, huge single malt collection, open fire, no females (unless invited), lots of old men. Heaven


----------



## Dhimmi (Apr 13, 2006)

The one in Avebury. Rather handily forget the name for now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 14, 2006)

great location but rather too busy for my liking


----------



## nellyphant (Apr 26, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Not worth going a second time though.



I wouldn't say its a summer pub but it does have a cosy charm if you need to hiberate in the winter months....and it serves cider of everchangimg strength!


----------



## The Lone Runner (Apr 26, 2006)

I like: 
The Old Duke 
The Ostrich - good for city centre summer drinking
The Coronation (on Dean Lane - saaarf of the river)


----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2006)

dirtyfruit said:
			
		

> I worked, for my sins and carnal gratification, in The Assembly Inn, Bath, for five years betwix 98-2003 and it was my fav despite being cheap and nasty and full of students, old men and football twats. It's recently changed hands and is now full of the local rude boys, dealers and smack addicts in the toilets.
> 
> I rediscovered The Star Inn in Bath which literally hasn't changed inside since the 20's. Good Ale, no daylight, huge single malt collection, open fire, no females (unless invited), lots of old men. Heaven



I like the star inn

my dad is an old bloke who used to drink in the assembly before it changed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 27, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> The Prince of Wales on Gloucester Rd



check (bit studenty mind )




			
				nellyphant said:
			
		

> There's the Hare on the Hill in Kingsdown



check (decent grub too)




			
				nellyphant said:
			
		

> The Cadbury



check (good place to take the kids)




			
				nellyphant said:
			
		

> Beaufort in Montpelier



check (proper local boozer)




			
				nellyphant said:
			
		

> The Prince of Wales on Ashely Rd in St.Pauls/St.Agnes



check (always a friendly welcome)

ditto the bell off jamaica street, black swan in eastville (if you don't mind terrible service ), the old england, the plough, the hope & anchor, the hillgrove, the llandoger trow, the king william...

missing in action: the mont, the king charles (before it got turned into a creche for young adults)...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 27, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> I like:
> The Old Duke
> The Ostrich - good for city centre summer drinking
> The Coronation (on Dean Lane - saaarf of the river)



never really got on with the old duke, makes me think of jazz hands 

but the ostrich (along with the pump house, the cottage etc) is perfect for long, boozey summer afternoons  though few things are as satisfying as sitting on the harboursde drinking cheap cans decanted into arnolfini glasses 

coronation: definitely a nice neighbourhood joint, with good quality, light-deflecting thick curtains


----------



## Yetman (Apr 28, 2006)

The Farm

Went there last night after reading about it many times on here and I must say its got great potential to be a funky little place to wreck yourself! Whats it like on Bank hols? Busy?

Can imagine it being great, although it wasnt too busy last night.....

And I saw some guy eating a burger that was taller than it was wide.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 28, 2006)

The Farm always used to be asolutely rammed on a sunny weekend - I imagine it still is. Is it still a place for the party crowd to chill out? I haven't been there in ages, spent many a munted afternoon in there though at one time. Does anyone remember Lez?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 28, 2006)

Yetman said:
			
		

> The Farm
> 
> Whats it like on Bank hols? Busy?



I think there's some kind of May Day celebration down there this Monday.  

Saw a flyer for it yesterday, but can't remember any details at the mo'.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice! The Bank Holiday vibe is what I was getting, lots of cool people, getting munted as the day progresses and it turning into a mashed up groovefest as the night goes on......sound about right?

Still....I'm being dragged up to Birmingham to spend my BH in some crap club probably


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 29, 2006)

The Rifleman's is the best place to stop for a pint in Glastobury.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 30, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I think there's some kind of May Day celebration down there this Monday.
> 
> Saw a flyer for it yesterday, but can't remember any details at the mo'.


i as in st werburgs yesterday having a pint in the farm..the thing tomorrow is at the city farm from 3 onwards-there is bonfire, pancakes, maypole dancing and a ogroast which put me off as i feel bad for the piggies there having to smell it..


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 30, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> ...and a hog roast which put me off as i feel bad for the piggies there having to smell it..



-Hmmm, yeah, that's a bit insensitive of them innit! 

(-I don't particularly want to smell cooking meat all afternoon myself actually!)


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

I hope it's not one of their own pigs being roasted!


----------



## tollbar (May 2, 2006)

If in the Exeter-Tiverton area, try the Lamb Inn in Silverton.  friendly local pub with decent ales and good food.

The better known Three Tuns in the same village has just changed hands but I heard varying reports about it when I was down that way recently.


----------



## sned (May 5, 2006)

The Packhorse, Southstoke. Just south of Bath. 
Near Combe Down.

Nice food, garden, dogs allowed. Great interior.


----------

